# Kill or be killed?



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

cursive said:


> I will do what it takes to survive, but hopefully get even afterward.
> I would want to get free, locate my captors' loved ones and kill them one by one, starting with any children.


That's going way beyond ridding the world of evil, better balancing the scales of justice & taking back the life they separated you from.
I'd likely give in to exacting revenge upon the scumbags but I hope that I'd avoid becoming just as evil as my murderous captors & have an ounce of decency left within me should I survive my attempted escape. Otherwise what's the point of escaping from evil if you're merely going to behave just as evil.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

TwistedMuses said:


> By bad I meant those who force us to do such things.
> 
> And this situation would trigger max defence use but barely any attack from me. I know my chances would be pretty scarce against a male, so I'td just make it a good looking fight to avoid any punishments.


I would be for you two throwing your lives away trying to fight our captors. They have guns, we have bats. Two less people to compete against. Only one person walking away alive from this deathmatch according to the OP. It will be glorious!


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> I would be for you two throwing your lives away trying to fight our captors. They have guns, we have bats. Two less people to compete against. Only one person walking away alive from this deathmatch according to the OP. It will be glorious!


I didn't intend to survive anyways.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> I'll laugh out loud when she's bludgeoning you later. This is turning out to be an awesome no-holds barred deathmatch.


 Nope; I'm going to seduce her into being my partner to devise a way out of there in one piece. 
Maybe we could comfort one another to prevent hopelessness from setting in & get by other ways.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Nope; I'm going to seduce her into being my partner to devise a way out of there in one piece.
> Maybe we could comfort one another to prevent hopelessness from setting in & get by other ways.


I didn't know you were such a lothario, Star! Me? I'm with @cursive about the disproportionate retribution. I'd go after the family, kids and everything. Maybe bronze all their feet and send it to them. Skin them into a coat. Whatever. It's not about good or evil to me.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

TwistedMuses said:


> I'd rather join him and make a plan how to take out the bad guys.
> Plus I bet he'd be quicker to finish me off, actually.


Killing human beings isn't one of those happy, fun kinda things a guy enjoys doing. I wouldn't make a move to take your life unless there was no alternative option other than kill or be killed.
I'd prefer to form a mutually sustaining alliance with you, think of the advantages we could share.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Killing human beings isn't one of those happy, fun kinda things a guy enjoys doing. I wouldn't make a move to take your life unless there was no alternative option other than kill or be killed.
> I'd prefer to form a mutually sustaining alliance with you, think of the advantages we could share.


Well, OP mentioned that if someone refuses to kill the other, consequences are awful.
So it's either me, you, or them at the same time.
That'd be quite a short time span to set a partnership and work the way out. But I will let you know one thing - I never backstab people with whom I fight along.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

friendly80sfan said:


> I would rather die than be forced to kill. I would not be able to live with myself knowing I had taken the life of another person. As a Christian, I believe that God would want me to stay true to my morals and that he would protect me. If it was my time, I would die in these situations, but I believe that I would then be in Heaven. I would be incredibly scared. I won't pretend to be a perfect, strong person, but I know in my heart that killing is wrong and I rely on God for strength.


This is precisely my stance on this issue.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> The "bad guys" are your fellow passengers. But you two are cute which just makes it more delicious when you have kill the other. I hope I would be alive to see it.


Seeing as you'd become just as evil as our captors, there's not a chance you'd survive now that you've exposed your motivations. I'd make sure I'm next to you when we're escorted off the bus, do what I gotta do to survive & assist those with the same motivation to survive without becoming the next psycho.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Seeing as you'd become just as evil as our captors, there's not a chance you'd survive now that you've exposed your motivations. I'd make sure I'm next to you when we're escorted off the bus, do what I gotta do to survive & assist those with the same motivation to survive without becoming the next psycho.


Meh, what is evil? I'm just like you. Doing what I have to do to survive. Besides, I thought this was an inner monologue. :laughing:

Tell you what, I'll build a memorial for the fallen with the assassin money. Would a bad guy do that?


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> Meh, what is evil? I'm just like you. Doing what I have to do to survive. Besides, I thought this was an inner monologue. :laughing:
> 
> Tell you what, I'll build a memorial for the fallen with the assassin money. Would a bad guy do that?


Memorial means nothing. It's intentions and things you actually do in order to help others that count. 
Let's say I slay your family, shit on your doorsteps, but build a statue for them. Sounds right, yes? roud:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> I would be for you two throwing your lives away trying to fight our captors. They have guns, we have bats. Two less people to compete against. Only one person walking away alive from this deathmatch according to the OP. It will be glorious!


 One of us might need to consider improving our reading comprehension skills.

See: "one of the hijackers orders everyone to get off the bus where everyone is then sorted into pairs according to their gender, age, and size." So a 6'-2" guy that works out every other day isn't going to be paired against a 5'-4" female."

Supposing the bus was transporting 20-30 adults prior to being hijacked.
"everyone is to be given a blunt weapon and engage in a fight to the death with who they were paired with. Failure to comply will result in death. Those who win the fights will then be trained by the syndicate to become elite assassins."

Okay so far 2-3 commenters have indicated they'd prefer death rather than killing to survive, assume the remaining hostages are comprised of 14 females & 12 males to be paired for their fight to the death. 
I'm no genius but I assumed none of the pairs inflicted mutual death blows & 13 adults would remain to be trained to become syndicate pawns.
Where are you getting the scenario of everybody fighting to the death until only one warrior remains?


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

TwistedMuses said:


> Memorial means nothing. It's intentions and things you actually do in order to help others that count.
> Let's say I slay your family, shit on your doorsteps, but build a statue for them. Sounds right, yes? roud:


Altruism is inherently good? Then it's probably a good thing you slayed my family and shit on my doorsteps. The memorial is a bit overkill but overall a nice touch. A woman who is kind to be cruel is a woman after my own heart.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

TwistedMuses said:


> I didn't intend to survive anyways.


 Cheer up; I suspect he interpreted the OP incorrectly. Stick by me & we'll both get out of there alive within a few years time.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> Altruism is inherently good? Then it's probably a good thing you slayed my family and shit on my doorsteps. The memorial is a bit overkill but overall a nice touch. A woman who is kind to be cruel is a woman after my own heart.


Too bad. I do not pursue mild psychos.



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Cheer up; I suspect he interpreted the OP incorrectly. Stick by me & we'll both get out of there alive within a few years time.


At first I kind of felt confused by this sudden proposal of yours, but later I remembered that we have similar tactics, nothing more in common, haha.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> One of us might need to consider improving our reading comprehension skills.
> 
> See: "one of the hijackers orders everyone to get off the bus where everyone is then sorted into pairs according to their gender, age, and size." So a 6'-2" guy that works out every other day isn't going to be paired against a 5'-4" female."
> 
> ...


Damn, you are right. In my mind, I was going to kill my partner at the earliest convenience. I got caught up in the pairing up part of it. I wasn't sure if we were fighting with someone together or in 1v1 matches until one person was left. I'm not sure how many people they were going to let live.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

TwistedMuses said:


> Too bad. I do not pursue mild psychos.
> 
> 
> At first I kind of felt confused by this sudden proposal of yours, but later I remembered that we have similar tactics, nothing more in common, haha.


 I was thinking survival rather than bedpals LOL.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I was thinking survival rather than bedpals LOL.


Well. Me too. :laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Das Brechen said:


> Damn, you are right. In my mind, I was going to kill my partner at the earliest convenience. I got caught up in the pairing up part of it. I wasn't sure if we were fighting with someone together or in 1v1 matches until one person was left. I'm not sure how many people they were going to let live.


That better explains your blood thirst & alleviates me from needing to kill off a fellow ISTJ. I'm very much relieved LOL


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

Insert UserName said:


> (this is random but this question would make an awesome story i reckon)


Agreed, that would be a cool idea.



hornet said:


> First mission would just be my escape.


Chances of escaping would be slim. Not to mention I highly doubt even if you were to escape, they would just let you go. You would likely be hunted down for the rest of your life. Also, your family would probably be killed. For anyone else who would plan on escaping or combating the syndicate, keep these in mind.



Lucky Luciano said:


> @_CasuallyBelligerent_ and you?


Yes to both. I don't think I could just allow myself to die, even if it means taking the life of another. Version #1 is tougher than version #2 in my opinion. With version #1, you will continue killing people, some of which may be innocent. There are also chances that you could die or be captured while on a mission. There's also the likely possibility that friends of the people you assassinate will retaliate and come for you, though with the support of the syndicate, this threat poses less of a problem. But that also means you wouldn't want to stray too far from the protection of the syndicate in order to increase the chances of your survival, so your freedom would be (even more) limited. However, the "positives" of version #1 is that by continuing to kill people, you would be more likely to cope with having killed an innocent person, though this will greatly reduce your ability to empathize with other people (which is good for an assassin anyways). Also, as has been noted, being close to the syndicate also means you have a greater chance of enacting revenge upon them (though even if this revenge could be achieved, death would likely follow soon after).

A crucial change I made in the hypothetical scenario that differs from the real event was that the winners of the fights, while still receiving training to become an assassin, would actually be sent on suicide missions. Of course, the participants of the fights were also ignorant to the plans their captors had for them. I wonder how this poll would differ if I had included that even if their fight was won, they would be sent on missions that had a low-survival rate.



needle said:


> I'm suprised more people chose alternative 1 but not 2
> 
> Easy for me to say, sitting at my laptop sipping green tea, having no experience of terror or close combat... but I'd fight for my life in both cases. I would brobably not do well as an assassain, but hey, that's another point...


Your surprise is shared. I was anticipating more people choosing 2 vs 1, though granted some of the reasons which have been posted, I can see why 1 prevails over 2. 

It is indeed easier to cast judgment from the comfort of your home, but I'd actually argue that when placed in the actual situation, most people would still "choose" to fight for their life. The human instinct to survive is at the most primal level of our being. Most people would be incapable of operating at full rational capacity in the situation when fear and instinct is overwhelming them.


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

be killed.


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

Being trained to become an elite assassin has always seemed alluring to me.


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> The Cartel hunts down your family and tortures them because you ran away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, then.

There is only one response to that... The cartel needs to be dealt with. Anyone who even attempts to harm my nephew and niece... deserve nothing but death.

You all go ahead, I'll catch up later.


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Is that offer akin to War Of The Worlds & former EMT's moonlighting as basement dwellers?


Assuming that was to me... neither.

Honest.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Realistically? I would kill in both scenarios to survive. No second thoughts. That doesn't mean I would live guilt free though... Probably suffer from crazy PTSD and depression after that experience!


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

What are the chances of escaping the people who trained you to be an elite assassin?
I reckon it's possible

You complete a few jobs gaining their trust, giving you more experience
Collect as many things as you can whether it be weapons, knowledge or trust
Become more than just a worker ( brownie points!)
Then While their asleep either A escape or B kill them so there's no chance they can harm you again

Choosing A) you flee and run as fast as you can, adapting yourself to the people around you and live a normal life or you could go on the run, hiding, travelling until you find a safe place they can't get you and do whatever the fuck you want
Or B) live with the guilt forever, yet you are free, well, you are not free from your past but you can choose to accept what is done is done, what happened, happened and you cannot change that. (depends on whether you learned to become cold and ruthless throughout your time) but in the end you'll be free and can do whatever the fuck you want!
Easy peasy!..right?


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Robert J Gough said:


> Three might be enough. But a tripod is not exactly stable. Or safe. Maybe another one or two.
> 
> Plus, there's a saying I'm rather fond of: "Everyone's a Captain in a calm sea." And I'm almost always calm. So, as such, I vote myself as leader of the Escapees.
> 
> What happens once we're out? Everyone goes their own way?


We change names and stick together while migrating to some Asian country.
And I help you to sweep those animals first.


----------



## associative (Jul 1, 2013)

Option, both.

Then... become Batman. Only with guns.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

cherybranchs said:


> be killed.


Bullcrap, your primal instinct to survive will cause you to fight for your life.
Just stick with the starry eyed Grasshopper, AddictiveMuse, a couple more survivors & we'll morph into the patients that overtook the asylum.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the sound of elite assassin.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I'd kill in both those scenarios. If it's a choice between me and someone else coming out alive, I'd vote for myself (unless it's a loved one, in which case I'd carefully reconsider this).


----------



## MessWithTheBest (Mar 20, 2015)

Kill sure because...


> They drew first blood NOT FUCKING ME!


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

If I don't fight, I die. And the other person may live. This other person may go on to kill many other innocent people.

If I do fight, I might still die. And the other person might die, too. Due to bleeding or something. Even if they manage to win.

If I do fight, I might win. But I also might still die to due bleeding or whatever.

If I do fight and manage to win and not die, then I will go on to be trained to kill many other people. But this in no way means that I will have to kill many other people. For there are so many extraneous variables that could lead to my freedom. And I have no way of knowing for a fact that I will have to kill anyone other than this one person in front of me.


If I choose not to fight and I let the other person win, I have no way of knowing that that person will be of the same mindset as myself and fight against the evil rather than join sides with it.


So, the only moral choice is to kill the person.


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Bullcrap, your primal instinct to survive will cause you to fight for your life.
> Just stick with the starry eyed Grasshopper, AddictiveMuse, a couple more survivors & we'll morph into the patients that overtook the asylum.



Firstly, I'm already dead. It's sweet that you're trying to save me, but it's too late. Secondly, some people are possibly self-sacrificing by nature. They will die to save another if a gun is pointed at their head. Thirdly, where the hell were you when I was needing to make my decision??? If my leader is too busy doing other things, I will defer to a decision based on my own nature. And lastly, don't mistake my heart for weakness, do we need to wrestle it out right here, cricket?


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting... I'm terrified at the idea of killing someone else. I'm not sure if I have it in me to do so, or bear the memory.
The only thing that keeps me questioning whether I should fight is do I loved ones I may never see again if I don't?...
Is there a chance I can prevent myself from killing innocents in the future should I be forced to join them?...
The answer is I simply don't know.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

cherybranchs said:


> Firstly, I'm already dead. It's sweet that you're trying to save me, but it's too late. Secondly, some people are possibly self-sacrificing by nature. They will die to save another if a gun is pointed at their head. Thirdly, where the hell were you when I was needing to make my decision??? If my leader is too busy doing other things, I will defer to a decision based on my own nature. And lastly, don't mistake my heart for weakness, do we need to wrestle it out right here, cricket?


I hope that I'd never mistake your kind heartedness for weakness, nor take you (loyal self sacrificing subject) for granted.
As for wrestling with you, I'd have to insist upon the best out of 3 or 5 or 7 falls just to be sure that neither of us allowed the other to win. So where do you wanna meet to discuss this wrestling match? 
Hey I'd bet that you'd be a great hula dancer, hows Hawaii sound?


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Kill for both


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Even though I am 98% certain I would come out victoriously, I would rather refuse and be killed. I know where I am going when I die, and look forward to it. So for me, it would not be an issue, vs having the other persons blood on my hands.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

cherybranchs said:


> Firstly, I'm already dead. It's sweet that you're trying to save me, but it's too late. Secondly, some people are possibly self-sacrificing by nature. They will die to save another if a gun is pointed at their head. Thirdly, where the hell were you when I was needing to make my decision??? If my leader is too busy doing other things, I will defer to a decision based on my own nature.


RE Firstly: Darn I should've noticed you sooner, I've gotta start checking out the INF threads occasionally. 
Secondly: That sucks, I thought you'd make for a very good queen.
Thirdly: IDK maybe I was kinda scared of letting go of a bird in hand to take an unknown chance, or didn't recognize what was right in front of me & we waved while passing by each other akin to two ships upon a sea.
Wish that I could've hugged you one time.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Kill, quickly and as painlessly as possible. No question.


----------



## biggytalls (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd kill in both, with my bare hands.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd be willing to kill but theres no way in hell I'm going to be their puppet assassin so I'd take my blunt weapon and rush our captors, yeah I'd die but at least it'd be on my own terms. I'm ex military and I've studied martial arts so I suspect theres a fair chance I could take out my assigned opponent but even if I did I'd simply be buying a bit more time.This obviously ends with my death, but I'd be paying with a part of me I'm not willing to sacrifice, there are worse things than death to my mind, abandoning everything I believe in being far worse.
We all die in the end, I've been in situations where killing and dying were real possibilities, I've made my peace with both, but abandoning what makes me a decent human being isn't something I'm willing to do.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Turlowe said:


> I'd be willing to kill but theres no way in hell I'm going to be their puppet assassin so I'd take my blunt weapon and rush our captors, yeah I'd die but at least it'd be on my own terms. I'm ex military and I've studied martial arts so I suspect theres a fair chance I could take out my assigned opponent but even if I did I'd simply be buying a bit more time.This obviously ends with my death, but I'd be paying with a part of me I'm not willing to sacrifice, there are worse things than death to my mind, abandoning everything I believe in being far worse.
> We all die in the end, I've been in situations where killing and dying were real possibilities, I've made my peace with both, but abandoning what makes me a decent human being isn't something I'm willing to do.


I'm not so much willing to kill, but rather I'm completely willing to survive. glass half full.
You know that you might live to fight another day if you bungled your first assassination attempt & began acquiring improvised weapons to one day fight for your freedom.

Just saying, there's no hope if you're killed the first day & less comrades to execute a plan to takeover/escape.
Stay alive man, we lunatics need everybody to overthrow the asylum staff.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You know that you might live to fight another day if you bungled your first assassination attempt & began acquiring improvised weapons to one day fight for your freedom.
> 
> Just saying, there's no hope if you're killed the first day & less comrades to execute a plan to takeover/escape.
> Stay alive man, we lunatics need everybody to overthrow the asylum staff.


 You do raise a good point, by surviving a little while I could possibly do more good by killing as many of these douches as possible, this does hold a real appeal. There are a few other factors, if my buddy @cherybranchs is already dead I'd probably be far too pissed to consider something as peripheral as logic and would go all berserker on them until they took me down. Theres also the consideration that I'd still have to kill a possibly innocent person to survive day one and thats a really thorny issue, though with the level of callous disregard for life I've heard from some of these posts, its possible they'd put me up against someone I could kill without sacrificing my core ethics.
Lets call it this then, if I survive the weeding out process then I'm in, if not well hopefully I made your job a little easier in the long run. If I don't make it, kill all these bastards. Oh and thanks for making an already messy situation more confusing man, just......thanks for that. : P


----------



## cherry branches (Jan 17, 2014)

OK. So my original response was over a year ago and I've taken time to ponder the simplicity and lack of detail of my original answer. I _thought_ I was killed because the last thing I could remember during that first day was hearing a blast after I refused to kill my partner, and them picking me up as I was losing consciousness, I remember them throwing me onto the human heap before I passed out. Little did I know, it was just a superficial head wound because I had such a big hairdo that day, it missed my brain completely. @_stargazing grasshopper_ and followers went to search the pile for supplies and possible weapons when they found me groaning and moving. I was then carried me back to the camp and @_Turlowe_ was notified that I was indeed alive, which helped him to calm down and focus on our next task at hand.. Whew.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Be killed, I hate my life anyway.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

cherybranchs said:


> OK. So my original response was over a year ago and I've taken time to ponder the simplicity and lack of detail of my original answer. I _thought_ I was killed because the last thing I could remember during that first day was hearing a blast after I refused to kill my partner, and them picking me up as I was losing consciousness, I remember them throwing me onto the human heap before I passed out. Little did I know, it was just a superficial head wound because I had such a big hairdo that day, it missed my brain completely. @_stargazing grasshopper_ and followers went to search the pile for supplies and possible weapons when they found me groaning and moving. I was then carried me back to the camp and @_Turlowe_ was notified that I was indeed alive, which helped him to calm down and focus on our next task at hand.. Whew.


 Nice save, that's quick thinking on your feet.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Mair said:


> Be killed, I hate my life anyway.


Nope, wrong answer! 
The resistance is going to need ISTJs, they're well known for getting stuff done. 


ISTJ kitty


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

My reaction would depend on what my partner does. If he/she is more than willing to kill me, then by all means, I am willing to do whatever it takes to stay alive.

I am naturally a peaceful person however and would not wish to fight my partner even after the lead hijacker's orders. If my partner is more reluctant as I would be, I would probably try to devise some sort of strategy with him/her. Try to cheat the system and make sure as many people get out alive as possible. Surely among the ensuing confusion we could subtly plan some sort of uprising with the other trapped passengers? But I suppose that's extremely naive, wishful thinking.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

[_I would likely make the possibly false assumption that talking directly to the captors would be fruitless. As such I would likely dismiss that approach as a starting point in this scenario, but in other scenarios of a similar bent, I might start there. Words first._]
First, try to talk the opponent (and any other captives within earshot) into fighting against the high-jackers. Much as @Turlowe shared, the real opponents are those who forced this scenario and not the single other victim paired against me. If violence should be used to restore justice, it is appropriately directed against them.
Second, if the opponent were all about seizing the opening (while I was distracted in talking), then I might defend myself and possibly attempt to subdue but not kill. Even if succeeding in that, my refusal to kill a subdued opponent would likely cause the captors to kill me. That's on them.
From the manner in which this was framed, I see the most likely outcome (but not only) as being my death.

That's what I would want to do, what I believe to be right. In the situation while experiencing the pain, I might react contrary to what I believe to be right. I don't deal well with physical pain...it can enrage me.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Neither, fend off attackers if needed and break the window then jump out when ready to escape. Possibly pretend to break the glass accidentally. Or whisper "Psst, we will pretend to miss each other and you smash the glass behind me while you are swinging it."


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

If it was a bus full of Jehovah's Witnesses they would be very disappointed in the lack of killing.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

die or be dead: both perish


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

Assuming there were a zombie apocalypse; why not?


----------



## Anakinium (Mar 27, 2015)

I suppose if the choices were kill or be killed, my natural survival instincts would probably tell me to kill. I am fine with killing in self-defense. I would most likely suffer some kind of trauma from it, though, but this is really just speculation.

However, seeing as I like finding loopholes, I'll probably analyze the situation and try finding a way to cooperate with the other passengers to find a logical way to fight off the hijackers.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

friendly80sfan said:


> I would rather die than be forced to kill. I would not be able to live with myself knowing I had taken the life of another person. As a Christian, I believe that God would want me to stay true to my morals and that he would protect me. If it was my time, I would die in these situations, but I believe that I would then be in Heaven. I would be incredibly scared. I won't pretend to be a perfect, strong person, but I know in my heart that killing is wrong and I rely on God for strength.


I became a Christian less than 2 years ago and have yet to begin thinking this way, I hope I can eventually.


----------



## szenir (May 4, 2015)

Killed


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I would rather be killed in the first situation and kill in the second. I would rather have freedom.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

People here are saying that they'd kill like it's nothing, not willing to admit that in the actual situation they would probably be the first to die. So here's my honest opinion:
If the other one tried to attack me, I would obviously try to fend him off out of instinct, but I wouldn't take the initiative, because I would be in too much shock and fear, and wouldn't be able to strike first as long as I had the doubt that I could get away without killing. Not sure if I would be able to land the finishing blow as well.

Escape is not an option- you're being held at gunpoint and you're not a movie hero. Don't be a smartass. You can try to run away, but then the answer you should have given is simply - "be killed".


----------



## December Flower (Mar 10, 2015)

The basic rule of evolution is adapt, evolve or die... I like to choose life, simply because it's natural for human beings to hold the leash of fresh air. I am up for killing , even though I'd never do it if I hadn't to choose.


----------

